# Salting Full Time?



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Can I join the union and be a full time salter/flipper? Are there any extra benefits from the union if I make a career out of turning companies union?


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

You'd have to call 353 and ask..
I'm not sure


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Aegis said:


> Can I join the union and be a full time salter/flipper? Are there any extra benefits from the union if I make a career out of turning companies union?


You are kidding right?

Early grave?????


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Aegis said:


> Can I join the union and be a full time salter/flipper? Are there any extra benefits from the union if I make a career out of turning companies union?


I truly doubt it.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

might even be illegal in some places?


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:
 

> You are kidding right? Early grave?????


No I'll be nice about it too. I'll invite the owners over to my place for a BBQ to tell them it was me as well. Show them I'm a nice guy.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Aegis said:


> Can I join the union and be a full time salter/flipper? Are there any extra benefits from the union if I make a career out of turning companies union?


You won't have to work around union guys!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Some people's children...


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

This sounds like a good way to get your knees broken.

Although I wish I had someone like that at my last job...


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

What now? You want to join the union only to not work union and on top of that you think you can flip non union contractors?:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Aegis said:


> Can I join the union and be a full time salter/flipper? Are there any extra benefits from the union if I make a career out of turning companies union?


You never know Who owns that electrical firm...:whistling2:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Canadian sparky said:


> You'd have to call 353 and ask..
> I'm not sure


You mean 35ME, everyone from that hall seems to be out for themselves. :laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well union members have been doing that for years nothing new here go for it take me to lunch or all the crew to lunch . But as far as the law goes your really not able to be on the site or job . You can be a the gate and talk to us hand out your cards and union stuff but I think if your on the job your must be employed by us . And we don't care for years we have had union workers working for us its nothing new . If fact we knew they were and mostly are good workers ill work them any day when it gets slow they all come to work for us .

When I worked up north many years ago just starting out in the 60 s if you were union you didn't work non union ever I guess things change.
If you were doing it they would beat you to death and you were kicked out of the union or dumped you bones in the east river iam not joking . You sat home and waited for a job to start there was no option.

We've never had a problem with union folks working for us down in the south were all one big happy family it works out great because when we get slow we let you go first . Lets BBQ 
:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The salts i've worked with where all nice guys

but.......they _had_ to be....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Aegis said:


> Can I join the union and be a full time salter/flipper? Are there any extra benefits from the union if I make a career out of turning companies union?


I doubt it's possible. In order to salt you'd have to be employed by a nonunion shop. While working there, no money is being deposited to your pension or fringe benefits funds. That cannot continue throughout your working career.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> I doubt it's possible. In order to salt you'd have to be employed by a nonunion shop. While working there, no money is being deposited to your pension or fringe benefits funds. That cannot continue throughout your working career.


No I'm secretly getting money from the union. I'm like a full time spy infiltrating the none union shops. I'll be getting paid from both sides. I'll put a notch in my arm every time I flip one too.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Aegis said:


> No I'm secretly getting money from the union. I'm like a full time spy infiltrating the none union shops. I'll be getting paid from both sides. I'll put a notch in my arm every time I flip one too.


I would think that is illegal.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Aegis said:


> No I'm secretly getting money from the union. I'm like a full time spy infiltrating the none union shops. I'll be getting paid from both sides. I'll put a notch in my arm every time I flip one too.


You'd make a good poster boy for a New England Life Insurance ad!!!:laughing:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

backstay said:


> I would think that is illegal.


No, self mutilation is 100% legal in Canada, look at all those fancy piercings people get (and not just the visible ones). :laughing:


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

I think you'll find out that the NECA isn't interested in turning any contractors... : (

And they own us all.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

mr hands said:


> I think you'll find out that the NECA isn't interested in turning any contractors... : (
> 
> And they own us all.


Spot on analysis, Steve.


----------



## JourneymansGF (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you ever salted a company before?? I have as my ticket into my local... But it took 2 yrs, during which my agent made me out myself to my company, which resulted in me getting spit on/tires slashed/tools dropped on me & at the journeyman ceremony with that company they conveniently lost my reimbursement check for the program ($2500), my $500 bonus & my journeyman card/diploma/cert... I wouldn't salt a company ever again after dealing with that BS for 2yrs! Then even though I had my journeymans already, I was still made do another 2yrs of union journeyman schooling with some guys I got to come with me to the local & then finally became a journeyman only to be laid off after the 1st 1-2yrs... Its been craziness!!

Truly hoping work will become more stable for me because all these layoffs aren't allowing me to meet enough people to make contacts or pay the bills!

But if you've never salted, I'd seriously reconsider you're stance on trying to make salting/flipping companies a career choice! I don't see that ending well with alot of people that are pretty set in their ways!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JourneymansGF said:


> Have you ever salted a company before?? I have as my ticket into my local... But it took 2 yrs, during which my agent made me out myself to my company, which resulted in me getting spit on/tires slashed/tools dropped on me & at the journeyman ceremony with that company they conveniently lost my reimbursement check for the program ($2500), my $500 bonus & my journeyman card/diploma/cert... I wouldn't salt a company ever again after dealing with that BS for 2yrs! Then even though I had my journeymans already, I was still made do another 2yrs of union journeyman schooling with some guys I got to come with me to the local & then finally became a journeyman only to be laid off after the 1st 1-2yrs... Its been craziness!!
> 
> Truly hoping work will become more stable for me because all these layoffs aren't allowing me to meet enough people to make contacts or pay the bills!
> 
> But if you've never salted, I'd seriously reconsider you're stance on trying to make salting/flipping companies a career choice! I don't see that ending well with alot of people that are pretty set in their ways!


Hahaha! You got what you deserved!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> Hahaha! You got what you deserved!


Typical anti-worker response and immediate thanks from the 'perfect' electrician. 

He helped elevate conditions and pay for your fellow tradesman and you revel in him being abused. One day Chewy you will open your eyes and realize that sucking up to the company and parroting the morons who have convinced you to do so is not in your own best interest.

Companies that treat their employees well don't get salted.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

eejack said:


> Typical anti-worker response and immediate thanks from the 'perfect' electrician.
> 
> He helped elevate conditions and pay for your fellow tradesman and you revel in him being abused. One day Chewy you will open your eyes and realize that sucking up to the company and parroting the morons who have convinced you to do so is not in your own best interest.
> 
> Companies that treat their employees well don't get salted.


Salts are the lowest of the low. The scum of the earth. If someone wants to be union then they should go join the union, but you don't mess with other people's lives. If a company treats their employees poorly then they won't be able to keep good employees. It will work itself out. We don't need the union to "save" anybody. Some of us are capable of thinking for ourselves.

I'm not anti-worker, I'm anti-union.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> Salts are the lowest of the low. The scum of the earth. If someone wants to be union then they should go join the union, but you don't mess with other people's lives. If a company treats their employees poorly then they won't be able to keep good employees. It will work itself out. We don't need the union to "save" anybody. Some of us are capable of thinking for ourselves.
> 
> I'm not anti-worker, I'm anti-union.


Sorry but you are just against your fellow worker. You don't believe in safety, you believe you are better than everyone else, you believe everyone else should be brought down to your level of conditions and wages. 

You are the lowest of the low. You work unsafe for low wages and mock anyone who does better than you. You are unconvinceable, unyielding and without compassion. When you inevitably destroy someone else with your pompous disregard you will of course blame them, as you do no wrong.

People need saving from you.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

eejack said:


> Sorry but you are just against your fellow worker. You don't believe in safety, you believe you are better than everyone else, you believe everyone else should be brought down to your level of conditions and wages.
> 
> You are the lowest of the low. You work unsafe for low wages and mock anyone who does better than you. You are unconvinceable, unyielding and without compassion. When you inevitably destroy someone else with your pompous disregard you will of course blame them, as you do no wrong.
> 
> People need saving from you.


That's the best you got?

Try harder.

I work for a good company. I have excellent wages and benefits and I didn't need the union to hold my hand and negotiate them for me.

I work as safely as I need to. No, I don't buy into the ridiculous overblown arc flash safety non-sense. That is a topic that you and I will never agree on. Actually I don't know why I'm even responding to you at all because we will never agree on anything. I am far too anti-union and you are far too pro-union for us to ever see eye to eye.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> No, I don't buy into the ridiculous overblown arc flash safety non-sense.


Honestly it doesn't matter as long as you only kill yourself. What will happen is you will end up hurting someone else. Self important egomanical stains like yourself always do.



EBFD6 said:


> Accidents happen when you are careless.
> 
> I am never careless when working hot. While working hot all of my senses are heightened and all of my movements are deliberate. Accidents do not happen when I am working hot, I make sure of that.
> 
> Every live work "accident" that I have ever heard about can be traced back to the electrician being careless. I'm sure there have been accidents that have occurred beyond the electrician's control, but the odds of that are slim imo.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

eejack said:


> Honestly it doesn't matter as long as you only kill yourself. What will happen is you will end up hurting someone else. Self important egomanical stains like yourself always do.


So dramatic


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

It's kinda funny to see your flag EBFD6. It's very similar to IAFF, yet you dislike unions. 
It's funny because if you have any firefighting experience, you would know the devastating effects an arc flash can have. 
If you have any firefighting experience, you would know how important it is to protect the brothers around you, rather than have a cavalier attitude that gets people killed.
If you have any firefighting experience, you would know the importance of solidarity in the face of all odds. 
But you only talk of yourself and how brave you are to ignore all safety practices. Putting others at risk to feed your own ego. 
You are no fire fighter, or hero, or brave and courageous man. 
You exemplify the rat mentality that union members strive to remove themselves from. I hope the people you work around see it 
too. Because your attitude is what gets innocent people hurt.
I hope your co-workers expose you for the fraud you are.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Phatstax said:


> It's kinda funny to see your flag EBFD6. It's very similar to IAFF, yet you dislike unions.
> It's funny because if you have any firefighting experience, you would know the devastating effects an arc flash can have.
> If you have any firefighting experience, you would know how important it is to protect the brothers around you, rather than have a cavalier attitude that gets people killed.
> If you have any firefighting experience, you would know the importance of solidarity in the face of all odds.
> ...


Do you want some cheese to go with your whine?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> It's kinda funny to see your flag EBFD6. It's very similar to IAFF, yet you dislike unions.


That flag is a Maltese cross. It is the international symbol of firefighters. It has nothing to do with the IAFF and has no bearing on my hatred of unions. Yes, the IAFF uses a Maltese cross in their logo. So does basically every firefighting organization and fire department in the world, both union and non-union.

As for the rest of your post, :laughing:.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

eejack said:


> Honestly it doesn't matter as long as you only kill yourself. What will happen is you will end up hurting someone else. Self important egomanical stains like yourself always do.


aint that the truth
bad enough to work for them 
but a real b**** to work with them

no matter how careful you are in doing your job murphy always finds a way to f*** it up
careful inspection of your surroundings and removal of foreign items, tools, etc. and l.o.t.o procedures are there to protect you!
and that includes not working live
if you have no choice but to work live then special precautions and procedures are warranted

all that said even though i can work live without problems 
*someones life better be on the line if power is out 
before i do!
*


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> Do you want some cheese to go with your whine?


What a thoughtful and insightful post. :thumbsup: 

Maybe someday you will learn to put your big boy pants on. :thumbup:


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

A lot of energy wasted on a stupid idea.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I find it funny how the non union guys come to this forum and pretend they don't want to be union.

It's basic psychology, putting others down so you feel better about yourself.

If you truly didn't want the benefits, better pay, free courses and a safer working environment and are happy working non union, you would not be reading this at all.

Maybe your non union employer is good to his employees, gives you benefits, etc. That's great, but if you're here talking sh*t about unions, it still will prove you wish you were one of us.

If you are the guy who responds negatively to this post or any other pro union post on the "union topics" thread, you will only prove my point.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

eddy current said:


> I find it funny how the non union guys come to this forum and pretend they don't want to be union.
> 
> It's basic psychology, putting others down so you feel better about yourself.
> 
> ...


Its funny how some phucko thought he would interfere peoples businesses to undermine them with no backlash from other non union business owners. 

Let me tell you if I wanted to join the union... wait for it.... I WOULD! But since I have not, obviously it means Im not interested, you enjoy walking around in all your union hat, shirt and jackets and jacking each other off while calling each other brother, get a life outside of your job.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

eddy current said:


> I find it funny how the non union guys come to this forum and pretend they don't want to be union.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been on both sides and there is a reason I don't pay anyone dues now.


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

chewy said:


> Let me tell you if I wanted to join the union... wait for it.... I WOULD! But since I have not, obviously it means Im not interested, you enjoy walking around in all your union hat, shirt and jackets and jacking each other off while calling each other brother, get a life outside of your job.


.....says the guy who spends hours everyday online......


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

chewy said:


> Its funny how some phucko thought he would interfere peoples businesses to undermine them with no backlash from other non union business owners.
> 
> Let me tell you if I wanted to join the union... wait for it.... I WOULD! But since I have not, obviously it means Im not interested, you enjoy walking around in all your union hat, shirt and jackets and jacking each other off while calling each other brother, get a life outside of your job.


Thanks for proving my point :thumbsup:


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Back to the topic at hand... I saw on the local 26 web page they are looking for 100 salts. 

Maybe you could try there they seem to be in need.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Thanks for proving my point :thumbsup:


Me disagreeing with your point does not prove it.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

So can I do this full time or not? I want to flip company's full time into the union.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> Its funny how some phucko thought he would interfere peoples businesses to undermine them with no backlash from other non union business owners.
> 
> Let me tell you if I wanted to join the union... wait for it.... I WOULD! But since I have not, obviously it means Im not interested, you enjoy walking around in all your union hat, shirt and jackets and jacking each other off while calling each other brother, get a life outside of your job.


If your company is being salted it means your company treats their workers badly. There is no point in salting a good company as it is less likely to be successful.

Crappy companies go out of their way to encourage the back stabbing anti worker attitude you exhibit because it is cheaper than paying good wages, providing good benefits and running safe work.

If you wanted to join a union you would have to apply - we don't let everyone in. I don't know if you would be accepted or not.

Given your blind hatred for unions I suspect you are either just ignorant or trying to impress some fellow with your vitriol or plain old jealous. Take a deep breath and try a little meditation and let the anger go.

Deep Breath...and out with the anger.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

eejack said:


> If your company is being salted it means your company treats their workers badly. There is no point in salting a good company as it is less likely to be successful.
> 
> Crappy companies go out of their way to encourage the back stabbing anti worker attitude you exhibit because it is cheaper than paying good wages, providing good benefits and running safe work.
> 
> ...


 Good job Jack.


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

*To the non union dufass*

We also have in house courses in our world class training centers. Our social committee's that hold dances, x-mass parties for 2000-3000 kids, what do you get ......A TURKEY. next time your at your shop, have a look at the bosses car ( that you paid for). Bet you its expensive. Just remember, non union charges just as much to do the job ...... their profit marjin is just better.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

eddy current said:


> If you are the guy who responds negatively to this post or any other pro union post on the "union topics" thread, you will only prove my point.


There is plenty of mud slung in both camps.

For me working union makes sense just from the cash, extra bennies and the hourly wage and bennies go with you from company to company. If you are at the best open shop in the USA and he folds you would have to negotiate you wages all over at your next shop.

Unions limit membership for a reason, I know men that worked open shop and tried over and over to get in the local with no luck (not in LU 26), yet they are good electricians. This will leave a bitter taste in your mouth.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Locknutz said:


> Back to the topic at hand... I saw on the local 26 web page they are looking for 100 salts.
> 
> Maybe you could try there they seem to be in need.


You have a link to that?


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

I get what the Union is for, but I don't get why they need their members to wear symbols, call each other 'brother' and otherwise put down the non-Union members.

It sounds like a cult to me.

Union = Jehova's Witnesses of the electrical trade


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Its like a club.


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Plus we dont come on bicycles and knock on your door with pamphlets.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

this thread has gotten a bit out of hand lol


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Ontario said:


> I get what the Union is for, but I don't get why they need their members to wear symbols, call each other 'brother' and otherwise put down the non-Union members.
> 
> It sounds like a cult to me.
> 
> Union = Jehova's Witnesses of the electrical trade


There are always the extreme guys, that's who your referring to. There are also the extreme non union guys. Not everyone is like that. On many union sites it's hard to tell if union or not. You don't have to wear symbols, don't have to call anyone anything and definitely don't have to put anyone down.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Ontario said:


> I get what the Union is for, but I don't get why they need their members to wear symbols, call each other 'brother' and otherwise put down the non-Union members.
> 
> It sounds like a cult to me.
> 
> Union = Jehova's Witnesses of the electrical trade


I wear my local number on my hard hat and don't put down non union electricians unless they start with the meowing.

The number on the hard hat tells other folks where I am from and what trade I am in - handy on sites with hundreds of workers. It is also a bit of a pride thing, I am happy to be a union electrician and even happier to be in my particular local. 

When I travel outside my territory it lets the other electricians know that I am a traveler so they can act accordingly ( ie help me out with local conditions and codes or point me in the direction of the best places to eat or make fun of my lack of accent ).


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

eejack said:


> I wear my local number on my hard hat and don't put down non union electricians.


Maybe the funniest post of the year. Have you ever read anything you have written?
You are so brainwashed that you do not even know what you are saying anymore.:laughing:

I am not laughing with you, I am laughing at you.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Aegis said:


> Can I join the union and be a *full time salter/flipper?* Are there any extra benefits from the union if I make a career out of turning companies union?


.....this thread is welll .....Canadian 
McDonalds needs a few salters and flippers:whistling2:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Aegis said:


> Can I join the union and be a full time salter/flipper? Are there any extra benefits from the union if I make a career out of turning companies union?


 whatever happened to working full time ? I guess a full time " salter " , is a job ? Not one I want on my resume , anyway . The desire of some union members to want to turn every electrician on the planet into one astounds me . Good luck with your quest .


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Bad Electrician said:


> You have a link to that?


http://www.ibewlocal26.org/job-refferals/journeyman-wireman.html

Job Referrals - Journeymen Wireman
You must meet the Rules of Referral in order to be eligible for the following job.

Disclaimer
The information listed herein relating to type of work, duration, and overtime status is provided only as a courtesy to help the applicant in choosing a job. There is no guarantee that the same job conditions will exist when you report to work. You always have the right to refuse to accept any job, but once you accept a referral you will not be placed back in your original position on the Available For Work List in accordance with the referral procedures. Jobs will be posted around 4:00 pm daily for the following work day.

Journeyman Job Line 202-829-6061 or 800-792-1091

Salting Opportunities

The organizing department is seeking 100 salts to apply for electrical positions. Applicants must have a resume that can be uploaded. Contact Joe Dabbs at 703-675-1396 or John Collins at 202-439-4239.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Side Bar --
I did see a nice camo hat and black sweatshirt on the 26 site............ I would buy them if I was able to be a IBEW member, BUT I can not join because of my job.............. well at least that union.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Bad Electrician said:


> You have a link to that?


 http://www.ibewlocal26.org/job-refferals/journeyman-wireman.html As requested

Sorry didn't read down the page and see it had already been posted


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone know of a site to let fellow electricians about unscrupulous contractors Union and non. ( unsafe working conditions, unfair wage tactics etc.) Perhaps separated by city etc


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

25yrvet said:


> Anyone know of a site to let fellow electricians about unscrupulous contractors Union and non. ( unsafe working conditions, unfair wage tactics etc.) Perhaps separated by city etc


This site maybe? It should be in a private forum though.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

25yrvet said:


> We also have in house courses in our world class training centers. Our social committee's that hold dances, x-mass parties for 2000-3000 kids, what do you get ......A TURKEY. next time your at your shop, have a look at the bosses car ( that you paid for). Bet you its expensive. Just remember, non union charges just as much to do the job ...... their profit marjin is just better.


Have you ever seen your union boss's car? Have you ever seen the guy you're sending your money to??? A turkey for every pot eh? I've only been approached by the union one time but eejack's trying to say that the only time someone gets salted is when they treat their workers crappy???? Are you telling me they never do it just to gain more membership? Man, you should just see my car.........a 2005 Toyota Sienna !


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Im not talking about a one man shop


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

wendon said:


> Have you ever seen your union boss's car? Have you ever seen the guy you're sending your money to??? A turkey for every pot eh? I've only been approached by the union one time but eejack's trying to say that the only time someone gets salted is when they treat their workers crappy???? Are you telling me they never do it just to gain more membership? Man, you should just see my car.........a 2005 Toyota Sienna !


Gaining membership is easy, most locals have large waiting lists. Crappy contractors however wreck the trade for everyone, union and non union. They are also the most susceptible to salting ( due to there already being fear and discontent in the workforce ). We do our part where we can, as do non union contractor associations etc. Group effort.

I'm sure we go after nice projects as well, but salting is a more long term effort, pickets and political action are better suited to projects.

Sorry you drive an un-American car. One benefit to being in the IBEW is discounts on American cars.


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

I can honestly say that I'v only owned 2 foreign cars in my life ( including marriage ) and both of those were given to me. I have always bought North American and now try to only buy Ontario made vehicles. Keeps the money and jobs at home.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, but I've had Dodge, Ford, and Toyota vans and they all have their plusses and minuses. Sad to say, I'm afraid the rice burner is a better van. That's no fault of Toyota's either. As for crappy contractors.......it's probably different in a more heavily populated area but in my area good new and bad news travels fast!!!


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

Me working as a non Union guy I know what goes and let me tell you, since high school I dreamed of being in the union, still busting my nuts to get in, I start commercial electric at 10.00 an hour, no benifits, your 401k plan is whatever you have in your savings account, and it was totally over worked for 10 bucks. I love the union and I even loose sleep wondering if I get in, I can't wait to have the ibew fist on my lunchbox, truck, hard hat etc. and let me tell you about safety on the job.....


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

WBlineman said:


> Me working as a non Union guy I know what goes and let me tell you, since high school I dreamed of being in the union, still busting my nuts to get in, I start commercial electric at 10.00 an hour, no benifits, your 401k plan is whatever you have in your savings account, and it was totally over worked for 10 bucks. I love the union and I even loose sleep wondering if I get in, I can't wait to have the ibew fist on my lunchbox, truck, hard hat etc. and let me tell you about safety on the job.....


Where do you live in PA?

I have worked both sides of the fence and maybe because this town is split open shop and union I have seen good and bad in both camps. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, for the most part pay and bennies are better union and follow you from job to job and that is a major plus!


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't forget the free training courses. At Local 353 we have well over 30 different electrical related courses you can take and we run 3 semesters a year now at 3 different locations. Some of our courses are even sanctioned by Ontario govt


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> Where do you live in PA?
> 
> I have worked both sides of the fence and maybe because this town is split open shop and union I have seen good and bad in both camps. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, for the most part pay and bennies are better union and follow you from job to job and that is a major plus!


I'm in central

And your absolutely right, I was going to work in another non Union electric company and had an interview, he wanted to put me on a 4 apprenticeship (even with book work) send me to WV, MD, and southern PA for.... 11.00 And health insurance...... Slap me in the face why don't you... I told him no thank you I'll save that for when I get in the union. He said I have two weeks to decide or I'm never allowed to apply to his company ever again. Nice guy but I'm not interested .


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

All in all I'm not totally bad mouthing the non Union sector, but the do kinda make you feel like your not totally important by what they offer and pay you, but hey I know there is better non Union companys then what I ran into, I'm 19 now so I'm sure there is more to come


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

EBFD6 said:


> That's the best you got?
> 
> Try harder.
> 
> ...


NFPA70E isn't a choice while working hot. Your putting yourself and your coworkers at risk for your non-sense. It only takes one mistake and boom you and your co-workers are toasted. You really need some training. Thats like saying "Im not going to follow the NEC because its stupid. What kind of electrician are you. I bet your a hack.


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

EBFD6 said:


> That's the best you got?
> 
> Try harder.
> 
> ...


If you were working for a good company your company would buy you an arc flash suite and make you wear it. They dont care about you or your safety.


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

WOW ! "I don't believe in that ridiculous overblown arc flash safety non-sense" 
Either your so old school that you use a pig tail for a tester, or your just stupid lucky. UP TO NOW. I hope someone that has been traumatized by an old panel blowing up in thier face or a disconect blow and melt their cloths to their skin can straighten you out. If you don't give a sh-t about yourself, maybe you should think about your family. Take a look on line at some of your fellow electrician's that have and the damage that it does. It's people like you that have made me join safety committees and look out for my fellow workers. Someone has to look out for you because clearly you don't but you could take others with you!!!!!


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

25yrvet said:


> WOW ! "I don't believe in that ridiculous overblown arc flash safety non-sense"
> Either your so old school that you use a pig tail for a tester, or your just stupid lucky. UP TO NOW. I hope someone that has been traumatized by an old panel blowing up in thier face or a disconect blow and melt their cloths to their skin can straighten you out. If you don't give a sh-t about yourself, maybe you should think about your family. Take a look on line at some of your fellow electrician's that have and the damage that it does. It's people like you that have made me join safety committees and look out for my fellow workers. Someone has to look out for you because clearly you don't but you could take others with you!!!!!


Yeah when they scrap the scabs off your body with a metal wire brush daily in the burn treatment center. Some people just dont get it. All it takes is one little mistake.


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Aegis said:


> No I'm secretly getting money from the union. I'm like a full time spy infiltrating the none union shops. I'll be getting paid from both sides. I'll put a notch in my arm every time I flip one too.


Your watching too many movies. Spying on a company. What kind of information do you think the Union needs by you spying ? Wages? Mark up ? The fact is that they want to know what Union companies are charging so that they can maintain a steady gap BELOW our price point Hell in the 1920's some company thugs would take a bat to someone like you. Check the Union History books.
:hammer::hammer::wallbash::surrender::bangin:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

25yrvet said:


> Your watching too many movies. Spying on a company. What kind of information do you think the Union needs by you spying ? Wages? Mark up ? The fact is that they want to know what Union companies are charging so that they can maintain a steady gap BELOW our price point Hell in the 1920's some company thugs would take a bat to someone like you. Check the Union History books. :hammer::hammer::wallbash::surrender::bangin:


Don't forget I'm also there to flip the company as well. I may even do a little bit if electrical work too while I'm at it since it's non union.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

Aegis said:


> Don't forget I'm also there to flip the company as well. I may even do a little bit if electrical work too while I'm at it since it's non union.


Damn, now I've got to be extra weary hiring electricians in my area. Why, Aegis, WHY?


----------



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Look, just be satisfied with a descent Union, well paid job. The Union's like local 353 offer many government accredited courses such as Welding, Fire Alarm , DC Drives, PLC's and Robotics. at little or NO COST to it's members. It's a great trade to be in and the future is only getting better.


----------

